# name for photography



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i need a name for my photography. i would like it have the word horse in it thanks!


----------



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

Equus photo studios

Horse Photographic ltd

Equine imaging

Horse Dreams

let me know via private message if these are of any use to you! im guessing this is for a flickr account or similar? you can check out mine if you want at Flickr: GFry Photography [on holiday]'s Photostream not many horse pics on there but hopefully you will find something you like


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i really like ' Horse photographic ltd'


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Horseplay Photography?
I like the photographers name in the business. I'm no good at catchy names =}


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't even know you were a professional photographer.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im not but i want to be!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Mines called "Clandestine Photography" because it's my secret hobby


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What you'll need to do - when you get serious into this and start a business, is that you'll have to buy your business name. So you'll write down 3 names that you like, and the government will tell you whether they are taken or not, and then go from there.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

You're 13 or 14, right? I don't think your photography needs a name. Naming it might cause problems later. Think about it....you have changed your horse's name so if you name your photography now you might change your mind later. Please realize that I'm not trying to be mean at all. I can tell you that I certainly am not doing what I thought I'd do at your age. Times change. We change.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Good advice, but I'm sure she is just doing it for fun, for now.

The Morgan Collection, maybe?

Marrah's Horse Photography Studio? <--I saw your name in the 'What is your name?' thread 

Morgan Marrah's Horse Photography?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I made my name up when i was 10 years old after my first Arabian and have never changed it. But that's just me! i like the name The Morgan Collection, sorry i cant really help you with names to much... Just think about it for awhile and it will suddenly hit you!!  

Also if you come up with a really good name i would see about buying it, i did it with mine so no one else can steal it!  

Also when it comes to photography you have to start somewhere! so dont let anyone tell you your not good enough or that your to young!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! HOw much ar they usually? And if i bought it would people know about it?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

It costs about $80 to register you business name. http://www.ontariobusinesscentral.ca/forms/biz-register.asp


----------

